# Shockwave!



## silverfoxhunter (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, it's official, I've put a shockwave on layaway. A friend hooked me up with a magnificent price and I just can't pass up the deal!! So come next pay check I'll have myself a new Foxpro Shockwave e-caller. Can't wait to have it paid off and out in the field!! I'll keep everyone posted on how it works out for me, but from all the reviews I've been reading already on it I think that I'll really enjoy using this new e-caller, I'm excited and can't wait!


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Make sure to let us know how it works!


----------



## fur-n-dirt (Aug 26, 2012)

Cool.. postup a review!


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

AND a picture of the first coyote!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

congratulations money bags ! LOL


----------



## comcam (Sep 17, 2012)

I just got one a couple days ago. Havent had a chance to use it yet though!


----------



## fur-n-dirt (Aug 26, 2012)

I would take a vacation day to try the shockwave out!


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

I pick up my Shockwave tomorrow...should be hunting tomorrow eve.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Bginvestor said:


> Cool.. postup a review!


 On Top Of Your Profile Pic. It Has A Word -- Senior - Maybe a little bigger on the lettering, I have 2 sets of glasses and a magnifying glass sitting by the key board -- I don't want to have to use them !! HA !!!


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

On Top Of Your Profile Pic. It Has A Word -- Senior - Maybe a little bigger on the lettering, I have 2 sets of glasses and a magnifying glass sitting by the key board -- I don't want to have to use them !! HA !!!

LOL...I will...I have had the Spitfire, Fury and Fury II. It's 5 below right now so it is going to be a cold hunt. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silverfoxhunter (Dec 1, 2012)

DeereGuy : That's a warm day here! I hope it warms up to that temperature when I have the opportunity to go hunting. Fortunately/Unfortunately I won't be able to try out my shockwave for quite a while. I've recently acquired a new job and have to go to training for a couple of weeks before I can start, in the mean time I'm still currently working on my already existing job. I won't have a day off until March 12th. maybe then I'll have an opportunity to try out my new Foxpro!


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

silverfoxhunter said:


> DeereGuy : That's a warm day here! I hope it warms up to that temperature when I have the opportunity to go hunting. Fortunately/Unfortunately I won't be able to try out my shockwave for quite a while. I've recently acquired a new job and have to go to training for a couple of weeks before I can start, in the mean time I'm still currently working on my already existing job. I won't have a day off until March 12th. maybe then I'll have an opportunity to try out my new Foxpro!


Well it's always good news to know a member is working in today's economy.

I have 4 sets in with my so far and I really like the whole package...the remote is awesome and easy for my old eyes to see with my contacts. The foxdata is kind of fun to review the hunt afterwards. The foxFusion works great and you can really have some fun with that. It sounds much clearer than my Fury II and seems louder.

I sold all my batteries with the Fury and used Lithium Ultras to get by till next week.. I ordered the Tenergy TN160 12-Bay AA/AAA NIMH/NICD LCD Smart Battery Charger and Tenergy 24 pcs of AA 2600 mAh high capacity NiMH Rechargeable batteries with 6 Free Holders today. They should be here by next weekend.

Good luck with the new job and good luck with the new caller when you get a chance to use it.


----------

